# > كيف تحمي ايميلك من السرقه



## marcelino (15 سبتمبر 2007)

_كثرت فى الاونة الاخيرة سرقة الايميلات فكيف احميها من السرقة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_​



يجب ان تكون كلمة المرور طويلة جدا - وليس 5 او 7 خانات فقط والافضل ان تجعلها بما يقارب 20 خانة​

2 \ يجب ان تحتوى كلمة المرور على خليط من الرموز والارقام والحروف
اضافة من ردود المشرفين - تكون سمول وبيج يعنى تشكيلة حلوه على ذوقك
مثال \ SFDH~297fj=-ZP%​ 

3 \ يجب ان لا تكون كلمة المرور بسيطة بمعنى انك لا تتبع الطريقة الابجدية على الكيبورد بطريقة تسلسلية - من الاخر لازم تكون بطريقة عشوائية
مثال \ QWERTYUI&123ASD​ 

4 \ لا يجب ان تكون كلمة المرور عبارة عن ارقام تسلسلية او ارقام عشوائية فقط لان انت ممكن تشوفها صعبة لكن مع وجود البرامج المختصة تبقى عملية اكتشافها سهلة جدااااااااااا
مثال \ 123456789​ 

5 \ لازم تكون كلمة المرور مختلفة عن اى معلومة حقيقية مختصة بيك يعنى زى رقم الموبايل او البلد او المدينة لا زى ما الواحد شايف تلقى كاتب اسم البلد وتاريخ ميلاد وهكذا​ 

6 \ لازم تكون كلمة المرور بعيدة تماما على الكلمات المشهورة سواء اماكن او اشخاص عارف ليه لانها اول شىء ممكن يخطر على بال اى حد عايز يخترق وكمان فى برامج يا حبيبى مختصة بالموضوع ده​ 

7 \ لازم يكون عندك ثقة بالشخص الا بترسله لان ممكن بعد فترة يبدا يكشف ويجمع معلومات عنك ممكن تفيده فى اختراق الايميل بتاعك علشان كده المعلومات الشخصية لازم تكون بعيدة تماما​ 

8 \ اوعى تخلى كلمة المرور باسم مزود البريد الا بتستخدمه حتى لوضفت كلمة غير معروفة او اسمك لان ده برده بيدخل فى دائرة تخمين المخترق​ 

9 \ لازم تغير كلمة المرور من فترة لتانية ليه الموضوع ده علشان ممكن يكون اصلا فى عملية اختراق والمخترق متربص لكل موضوعاتك وبتابع باستمرار على امل شىء مهم وده منتشر وبالتالى لازم تخلى بالك من الموضوعات الا انت بتشوفها على ايميلك والا ما بتشوفهاش وركز فى الموضوع ده لان لو اكتشف ان فى رسالة انفتحت وانت ما فتحتهاش يبقى فى حوار​ 

10 \ كفاية عليك بريد واحد او اتنين بالكتير اوى وتخلى كلمات المرور مختلفة تماما لان كترة الايميلات بيخليك تتكاسل وعلشان تفتكر تروح عامل يا استاذ باسورد واحد لكله او بعضه وفى الاخر تلقى الا بيتسرق منك بالجملة​ 

11 \ وانصح كتابة كلمات المرور على ورقة او اندكس لو فيها صعوبة فى الحفظ وابتعد تماما عن حفظها فى الجهاز باى شكل من الاشكال​ 

12 \ شوف بقى لو بتشارك فى المنتديات والغالبية كده ديما تعمل ايميل جديد للمنتديات وتخليه للاختبار وتبعد عن الايميل الاساسى بتاعك لان الحوارات كتير فى المنتديات وما تستقبلش فيه معلومات مهمة​ 

13 \ شوفوا بقى النقطة ده مهمة جداااااااااااااااااااا لما تستخدم المسنجر لازم يكون عندك ثقة فى الشخص الا بتتكلم معاه علشان لو اتكلمت معاه بالصوت ممكن يحدد رقم الاى بى بتاعك عن طريق برنامج كراكرز علشان يوصلك مباشرة عن طريق المسنجر بالطريقة ده على اساس انه عايز يجرب الصوت وانه مش شغال معاه فخلى بالك وطنش حتى لو كانت المحادثة نصية \ واوعى تدخل على بريدك من المسنجر لان فى ناس كتير بتحفظ كلمة السر مباشرة وفى برامج لموضوع المسنجر والاحسن لك انك تستخدم موقع البريد الاساسى لانه بيقدم دعم فنى كبير وحماية​ 

14 \ ديما خلى ايميلك الاساسى على مواقع غير مشهورة لان اغلب البرامج والهاكر مسخريين نفسهم للمواقع المشهورة رغم مستوى الامن العالى الا فيها زى الياهو والمسنجر​ 

15 \ ابعد تماما عن المواقع الشخصية فى الدخول للايميل بتاعك لان فى مواقع كتير بتقدم الخدمة ده كخدمة مرور وبالتالى ايميلك والباسورد بتخزن فى الموقع​ 

16 \ عطل خاصية جافا سكربت علشان الخاصية ده بتستخدم فى اعادة ادخال معلوماتك للمستفيد وهى رمز بيتكتب مع الرسالة وطبعا الموضوع ده منتشر وناس كتير عارفينه​ 

17 \ ديما خلى بالك من موضوع خاصية الاكمال التلقائى فى كلمات المرور بمعنى انك لما تجى تكتب اول حرف من ايميلك تلقيه بيظهر لك وده معناه انه متخزن فى الجهاز هو او الباسورد وده خطر جدااااااااا
وعلشان تتفادى الموضوع ده فى الاكسبلور روح على الادوات - خيارت الانترنت محتوى الاكمال التلقائى وشيل كل علمات الصح الا فيه كلها واوعى تستخدم الخاصية ده فى المسنجر او الياهو بوضع علامة صح فى البرنامج​ 

18 \ الايميل بتاعك ضاع الله يعوض عليك وما تحاولش انك ترجعه ليه لان البرامج الستخدمة فى الاستعادة يا شباب اغليها فيها تروجانات وممكن تقع فى الفخ بتاعها وابعد عن المواقع الا بتدعى امكانية اعادة كلمة المرور​ 

19 \ لما تنهى من تصفح الايميل بتاعك ديما اعمل SIGN OUT وخصوصا فى مقاهى الانترنت​ 

20 \ عدم ارسال روابط مواضيعك عن طريق المسنجر علشان تحافظ على خصوصيتك فى المنتديات​ 

21 \ تجنب فتح المرفقات المجهولة اى كانت مغرية لانها ممكن يكون فيها تروجانات مخصصة للبريد وطبعا انتم عارفين الكلام ده وممكن تكون مرفقة ضمن برامج الحماية​ 

22 \ لازم يكون عندك ثقة فى المنتدى الا بتشارك فيه لان فى ناس كتير بتخلى كلمة المرور الاساسية فى البريد الخاص بها نفس كلمة المرور فى المنتديات وبالتالى ممكن يكون المنتدى غير امن​ 

23 \ شوف بقى فى حالة استيلاء اى حد على ايميلك عليك باتباع الخطة التالية وهى تدمير الايميل الخاص بك عن طريق برامج كتير موجودة بتقوم بارسال الاف الرسائل وبكده حتصعب عليه مهمة ملاحظة الرسائل المهمة الا فى بريدك نتيجة الكم الهائل من الرسايل وتخلى عناوين الموضوع متشابهة تماما مع المواضيع المهمة​ 

24 \ فى حالة انك عرفت الا سرق البريد بتاعك طنشه بقدر الامكان علشان ما يزددش تمسكه بيه ومتحاولش اثارته وحاول معاه اذا مكنش لك لا حول ولا قوة​ 

25 \ فى حالةاردت استعادة بريدك وتمتلك كلمة المرور والبيانات الخاصة به تاكد من المسؤل عن البريد - يعنى من الصفحة الرئيسية الخاصة بالمساعدة​ 

26 \ ديما اعمل عملية مسح نهائى لمحتويات البريد ولو كان فى شىء مهم احفظها فى مكان امن زى - فلوبى سى دى او تشفيرها - والسبب فى كده انه فى حالة الاستيلاء عليه حيلقى ان البريد لا قيمة له وبالتالى سوف يعيده ولا يهتم به ان شاء الله​ 


27 \ فى حالة اشتراك فى المنتديات ديما اعمل بريد جديد خاص بها علشان ما تزعلش عليه فى حالة حدوث اى شئ



*مـــــــــــنــــــــــــــقـــــــــــــول*


----------



## christin (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تحمي ايميلك من السرقه*

*ميرسي يامارسيلينو علي المعلومات الهامه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Messias (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تحمي ايميلك من السرقه*

ميرسى يا مارسيلنو على المعلومات الجميله و المفيده دى 

لكن احب اوضح جربت استخدام برنامج اسمه ماجيك و ده كان من اكتر من 3 سنوات و البرنامج كان بيكشف اى باسورد حتى لو كان برموز الطريقه اللى كانت مش بتخليه يكشف الباسورد بسهوله و سعات بيعلق لما يكون فى اخر الباسورد مسافات فاضيه سعات يقراها و سعات لأ و لو قراها مش بيكون من السهل يتعرف عدد المسافات 
وضع مسافات فى اخر الباسورد بيساعد على عدم سرقه الأيميل 

و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## iloveusomuch (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تحمي ايميلك من السرقه*

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tarekmex (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تحمي ايميلك من السرقه*

مشكور علي التوضيح


----------



## marcelino (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تحمي ايميلك من السرقه*

شكرااا ليييكم​


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تحمي ايميلك من السرقه*

شكرررررررررررررا وربي يحفظنا


----------



## friendlove (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تحمي ايميلك من السرقه*

*ميرسي يامارسيلينو علي المعلومات الهامه دى وربنا يعوضك خير *​


----------



## marcelino (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تحمي ايميلك من السرقه*

شكراا ليكم​


----------



## moslem2020 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تحمي ايميلك من السرقه*

نسائح جميل وكمان فيبرامج جديد بتمنع سرقة بريد الالكترونى


----------



## feeby saad (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: > كيف تحمي ايميلك من السرقه*

*بصراحة معلومات هامة جدآ مكناش نعرفها قبل كدة 

استفدنا منها كتير 

شكرآ مارسيلينو

ربنا يعوضك 

وربنا يسسسسسسسسسسسسستر  علينا بقي​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: > كيف تحمي ايميلك من السرقه*

موضوووع رائع ومهم جدا ...ميرررسى يا مارسيلينو وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## emy (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: > كيف تحمي ايميلك من السرقه*

_شكرا يا مارسو اوى عالمعلومات _​


----------

